# Who got a TiVo Roamio for Christmas?



## MarkSFCA (Oct 18, 2004)

Post your results here. Happy Holidays!


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Got the Pro to replace my HD XL. I have a TiVo user for a long time, going back to dial up connection on Series 2. BUT, I am about to pull my hair out installing the Roamio because, while it recognized my wireless SSID name, it will not connect to it! I tried rebooting the router to no avail. It is a Cisco Wireless N router. I cannot, as others have suggested, connect first through Ethernet because I would need a cable about 50 feet long. My internet is located on the second story, and my TV/ TiVo are on the first floor. What do I do?!!


----------



## vinsuz (Aug 13, 2007)

Dude, the whole benefit of the Roamio over an HD is that you can stream, which is not possible over wifi -- even N. The Pro has a Moca filter built-in; if you don't know, Moca is Multimedia Over CoAx (or something like that), so you don't need to run a 50 ft CAT 5 cable. Just plug in your coax! I have both of my HD's connected via Moca, and they work great. You may need to change some settings on your router, but YMMV.


----------



## JDSmooth (Jun 16, 2007)

I got a Roamio Pro for Xmas (granted, I helped my wife through the ABT chat to get the best price), along with a slide pro remote. I got the Roamio setup with no issues already, and then moved our XL4 to the master bedroom and set it up with the slide pro. I just finished the season pass copies using the website. Truthfully, the most time was spent reordering the season passes that apparently get moved in random order, and setting up the remotes to work our surround sound systems as well as the tv power. 

Now our house has three TiVos and a mini. Great Xmas for me!


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

I got my plus for Christmas the day the Roamio was introduced in August...........I cheated


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I got a Roamio Pro & Mini from Abt through chat/phone call. It's replacing a Premiere & HD. Going to switch the cablecard over tomorrow.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Sort of.  I was waiting for the final Best Buy gift card tally to decide whether to get a Plus at Best Buy and use the bonus $50 gift card to get a Kindle gift card to use towards a 3 TB hard drive at Amazon, or just use the TiVo email deal and get a Pro. We got either $100 or $150 in BB gift cards so it looks like I'll be going that route tomorrow.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought one two days ago with a gift card. Delivery on friday


----------



## wigguynyc (Dec 26, 2013)

Got the Roamio Pro as an upgrade from Tivo HD.
So far..I find the new interface, more difficult to use. It takes too many screens to program in my Season Passes.
I'm supposing there will be a "learning curve" to get over to make it SEEM not as difficult. BUT, reality says...no, it still takes too many screens to do what I used to be able to do in 2 clicks.


----------



## RichieR (Dec 19, 2013)

I got the Roamio Plus for myself for Christmas and I'm loving it! It beats the heck out of the cable DVR. Now I just have to figure out all the nuances. Lots of reading to do. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Parents LOVED the two Roamio Basics I got them and the stream (they are coming from TivoHDs).

Headed to install them tomorrow. All activated fine and both used the PLSR code to get $399 lifetime on them!

-Kevin


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I didnt get a Roamio, but I got a Slide Pro!

I now own like one of everything _short_ of a Roamio lol


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Got it working.... Mostly. Had to connect the new Roamio to an old tv at my upstairs router just to download the update so I could update wirelessly. Moca is not active on my Time Warner Cable connection. (No Fios in my area). The Roamio software was updated and now I can connect wirelessly!

Now I just have to call TiVo / Time Warner to get my M Card activated on the new Roamio. On the list for tomorrow.


----------



## moraga695 (Feb 10, 2007)

Got my new 3TB Roamio Plus ordered from Weaknees as my Christmas gift from my wife today. Had no problems with Comcast moving cablecard over from old TiVo. Comcast activation staff were working on Christmas day (kudos to them) and the hold time was only about 5 minutes! The Comcast cablecard activation hot line person knew exactly what she was doing. All six tuners are even working! So far, so good.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am dreading going down to Comcast a little bit today. Our Roamio will be replacing two 7+ yr old Series 3's, so I cannot just reuse the cablecards. I need to go pick up a new one.  I'm hoping I do not have problems with them knowing what it is that I need. I sure am looking forward to eliminating the $7.95 extra outlet charge for the second TiVo, plus the $1.50 per card fee for the second cards in each device, though!


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm going to beat you all getting my old Tivos on eBay today!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

laria said:


> I am dreading going down to Comcast a little bit today. Our Roamio will be replacing two 7+ yr old Series 3's, so I cannot just reuse the cablecards. I need to go pick up a new one.  I'm hoping I do not have problems with them knowing what it is that I need. I sure am looking forward to eliminating the $7.95 extra outlet charge for the second TiVo, plus the $1.50 per card fee for the second cards in each device, though!


Please make sure you get an M card from Comcast. I went last weekend to get a card for a basic and they gave me a single stream.....they claimed "oh we don't give out single stream cards anymore".

If it's a Comcast Motorola CC....it should be red with a M card on the front and the serial number starts with M. That's for the moto cards....not sure about other vendors.

-Kevin


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

laria said:


> I am dreading going down to Comcast a little bit today. Our Roamio will be replacing two 7+ yr old Series 3's, so I cannot just reuse the cablecards. I need to go pick up a new one.  I'm hoping I do not have problems with them knowing what it is that I need.


My advice is to get two cable cards. They don't test them -- your chances of getting a non-working cable card is high. Either way means multiple trips to the Comcast office -- but you can return the unused cable card at your convenience. And your goal today is to get the Roamio working.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

snoopdogg1 said:


> Moca is not active on my Time Warner Cable connection. (No Fios in my area).


Your provider doesn't have to offer Moca. You can use Moca adapters. I didn't want to run wired ethernet into the master bedroom for the Mini and smartTV but they're now connected via Moca using the Actiontec (Roamio Pro on the other end) that Tivo sells.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

My Christmas gift to myself was a 4TB Plus from weaknees. Ordered it yesterday.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Grrr, Best Buy is trying to thwart my Christmas TiVo. I placed the pickup in store order after tediously entering all my gift cards, and the order was immediately canceled. Spent 15+ min on the phone with their CS and she says that Amex declined it. Spent another 15+ min on the phone with Amex, and they said they released the funds immediately and that it was BB who reversed the charge.

Maybe I should just go down to the store and do the transaction there.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I have looked into Moca just a little bit, but can't figure out if it would really help us. We use 1 tv in our house, and have a second one in a guest room. I'm planning to set up the old TiVo on our guest room tv. I want to be able to download/stream shows onto my iPad. Will regular ol' wi-if serve my needs?

Also, I do wish I could transfer programs from my old TiVo, but 95% of them have a big red X next to them, indicating they can't be transferred.  Would MoCa help with this?



takeshi said:


> Your provider doesn't have to offer Moca. You can use Moca adapters. I didn't want to run wired ethernet into the master bedroom for the Mini and smartTV but they're now connected via Moca using the Actiontec (Roamio Pro on the other end) that Tivo sells.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

After a second cancelled online pickup in store order, I went down in the snowstorm and obtained the Christmas TiVo in person and breezed in and out of the empty Comcast office with a red M-card.  The 3 TB hard drive should be here tomorrow from Amazon!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vinsuz said:


> Dude, the whole benefit of the Roamio over an HD is that you can stream, which is not possible over wifi -- even N. The Pro has a Moca filter built-in; if you don't know, Moca is Multimedia Over CoAx (or something like that), so you don't need to run a 50 ft CAT 5 cable. Just plug in your coax! I have both of my HD's connected via Moca, and they work great. You may need to change some settings on your router, but YMMV.


of course it is possible. I can stream flawlessly with my Roamio Basic over wireless N at 5Ghz. I get over 90Mb/s throughput with my Roamio basic whether I use the wired connection or wireless. I can have both my Minis streaming and my Roamio pro streaming concurrently from my Roamio Basic over wireless with no problem.


----------



## vinsuz (Aug 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> of course it is possible.


Okay, I misspoke. I suppose it is _possible_, but according to TiVo wifi "does not support streaming between two or more TiVo DVRs" and "is not recommended when used with TiVo Stream or TiVo Mini". It's on the Roamio installation page.


----------

